# Which medical insurance to cover delivery abroad



## hakouna (10 Dec 2008)

Due to business needs I will be out of the country for 4 months while my better half is due for delivery , it will be impossible for me to travel back and fourth so we both looking at option of having the delivery aborad ( out of Ireland ) and looking at insurance cover options . 
My wife has medical insurance with Irish company which covers her for emergency abroad treatment up to 100K . As far as I can see , delivering baby abroad should not be covered under the emergency treatment as we know in advance the due date , am I wrong here ? Do Irish insurance companies offer scheme that covers such a situation or I better purchase a local insurance from other country ?

Thanks
hak


----------



## gillarosa (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*

Is it within the EU? if so there shouldn't be a problem, apply for the European Health Insurance Card, form E111, you should be fine then and your wife should discuss it with her GP / Maternity Hospital about possibly transferring her files for continuity of care.

If its not within the EU, I imagine it will be problemetic getting Insurance Cover that will cover Maternity at this stage. Can you discuss it with your Employer if you are going to be employed abroad or some people you are going to have business dealings with within the country.

Best of luck


----------



## hakouna (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*

it is not within EU I am afraid , it is a North American country . What options my employer can offer so I can propose to him ? In any case my employer covers me only , right ? 
You reckon no scheme within Irish insurance companies can cover such a situation ? I looked at multi-trip insurance but it doesn't look the right answer for me . Can I go and purchase a medical cover for the period I am there from local insurance company ?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*



hakouna said:


> it is not within EU I am afraid , it is a North American country . What options my employer can offer so I can propose to him ? In any case my employer covers me only , right ?
> You reckon no scheme within Irish insurance companies can cover such a situation ? I looked at multi-trip insurance but it doesn't look the right answer for me . Can I go and purchase a medical cover for the period I am there from local insurance company ?


 
Irish health insurers wouldn't cover your partner to travel abroad for the delivery as the overseas benefit is only for emergency treatment while overseas. Multi-trip probably would work on the same principle, i.e. treatment is only covered if due to an unexpected incident.

Perhaps try VHI's Global product or BUPA International's cover. VHI's website says that their Global product, Level 2 offers €3,000 towards maternity cover and you can transfer from another Irish health insurer (though known or pre-planned treatment isn't covered for the 1st four months).


----------



## hakouna (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*

Thanks for reply . Got internet quote for VHI Global - International Private Health Insurance , 3671 Euros for level 2 and € 2340 for level 1 + Any known or planned in-patient treatment during the 1st four months of the trip abroad is not covered.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*



hakouna said:


> Thanks for reply . Got internet quote for VHI Global - International Private Health Insurance , 3671 Euros for level 2 and € 2340 for level 1 + Any known or planned in-patient treatment during the 1st four months of the trip abroad is not covered.


 
Didn't realise it would be that expensive, but I supposed I shouldn't be shocked considering it is North America.

I think I saw something on the VHI website that the contract term must be a minimum of 6 months, so maybe you can pay just half that and get the €3000 cover. I wonder though, will this go far given the general perception of treatment costs in the US/Canada.

Have you tried talking to your employer to see if there is any leeway in being able to come back to Ireland around the time of the birth? Given that the alternative will set you back thousands of euro (at least €1,800, probably more), maybe they could be flexible?

Also, if you do sign up with Global (or anyone else) make sure to ask if the maternity would be covered before signing the dotted line. Nothing worse than paying over your money and then discovering it's not covered anyway.


----------



## hakouna (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*

Coming back to Ireland at the time of delivery is possible as long as delivery date is known but still there is a slim chance that delivery might be before of after the due date and here comes the problem as I am not flexible in taking days off . I droped the insurance company an email and hopefully they will come with an answer , it wouldn't be fair to pay for insurance that number of years and when you need them they are not there for you .


----------



## gillarosa (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*

Its a really tricky one for you, not an easy decision to make even apart from the Insurance cover issue. You'll need to check if the policies quoted cover ante-natal visits for your wife, or if just labour is covered, they are so very important. 

On another issue, its great for a first time Mother to have her own Mother or extended family around the first few weeks after the birth, all those niggling doubts about whether everything is ok and you are doing the right thing.


----------



## hakouna (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*

That's the thing , I am trying to organise the medical insurance first then organise her mum to come over after . 
any other concerns I should be aware off and plan for ?


----------



## valery (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*

Have you checked out Vivas.  We changed to them from VHI a couple of years ago on the basis that medical expenses incurred overseas are covered up to the limit as in Ireland, if certified necessary by your Doctor.  
In other words, you can elect to have necessary medical treatment abroad.  
VHI and BUPA only cover you for emergencies.


----------



## TreeTiger (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*

May I suggest that you check with whatever airline you would be using what their regulations are in relation to pregnant passengers.  I think many airlines require a certificate of fitness to fly after 28 weeks, and some have a cut-off date of 34 or 36 weeks.  So your better half needs to get to Northern America well in advance, which will be good in terms of developing a relationship with a new medical care team.  Best of luck.


----------



## hakouna (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*

Well spotted point TreeTiger , I already checked with GP and he is aware of our plan . The bottom line is that the mum and the baby's health come first even if I end up loosing my job . I will do my part , plan for it and if anything goes wrong then delivery will be here .
Valery .. thanks for your point , I dropped email to Vivas and will see what their feedabck , can you give more details about your experience to switch to vivas ? any special conditions to switch , like not being able to use their service before cool off period ?


----------



## valery (11 Dec 2008)

*Re: Which medical isurance to cover delivery abroad*

We had no cooling off period when we switched.  As long as you have existing medical insurance in Ireland, you can switch without penalty, also there is no age restriction (though this will hardily concern you!). 
I think that it has to be a similar plan, that a higher plan requires a lead in time.
There maybe special rules applying to an applicant who is pregnant as the policy will have to pay out within a short time.

Good luck.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (11 Dec 2008)

my E111 covered me when i had my daughter by c section 3 yrs ago.


----------



## hakouna (12 Dec 2008)

Thanks Valery . Clevercolgs7 what is "E111" ? and can you please explain what is "c section" ? Thanks in advance


----------



## gillarosa (12 Dec 2008)

hakouna said:


> Thanks Valery . Clevercolgs7 what is "E111" ? and can you please explain what is "c section" ? Thanks in advance


 
Hakouna, Its the European Health Passport, it won't cover you in the States unfortunatly.
Its none of my business, but if it were me I would consider having the baby here, I know it would be really hard for you both as you would be so far away during the last part of the pregnancy but its just my gut feeling.


----------



## hakouna (12 Dec 2008)

Thanks Gillarosa , I am just trying to find a way to have a safe/convineient delivery and secure my job too .


----------



## huskerdu (12 Dec 2008)

Hi, 

I would be very surprised if an Irish health insurance company would cover you for delivery abroad. Even if you gave birth early as an emergency abroad, you would have to claim on your travel insurance, not health insurance. 

Also, the benefits payable for birth are as follows

3 nights in a private room in an Irish hospital ( Approx 2700 euro)
Approx 400 euro towards your consultant fee. ( depends on exact plan). 

This does not come close to covering the cost of a private delivery in an Irish public hospital, never mind an American private hospital, where the costs would run into thousands.

I really dont think that you have a chance of getting this sort of cover in Ireland.


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Dec 2008)

hakouna said:


> can you please explain what is "c section" ?



Caesarian


----------

